# Wen



## photoguy46 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi folks;
This may be a little off track of the normal discussion, but please bare with me. I have a hand jigsaw that is about 40 years old, and I hate to part with it because it was one of my dad's tools. It is a WEN 505 jigsaw, all metal case, compact, light, 1.8 amp motor, and it easy to handle. It works in tight places where others will not even fit. Does any one out there know where I can get any replacement parts for this saw. 

photoguy46


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

good luck with this


> For questions, parts, or service regarding old or discontinued models (those not shown on this website) please contact:
> 
> Wen Parts and Service
> 1324 S 1275 E
> ...


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

so.....photoguy
what have you found out about your jigsaw?  

i mean...i spend all of two minutes diggin up that link for ya....and i want payback!!  

plus i'm curious


----------

